# Any review of the Victory VXT V1 ?



## moomooholycow (Sep 15, 2016)

I use VTXs--once you put vanes on them, they group very well, but they're very spine inconsistent out of the box; the spread on 12 bareshafts is much larger than any other shaft I've used. However, they're very forgiving--probably thanks to having more mass weight up front. If you can find two bareshafts that are grouping consistently at the center, then good on ya for that bit of luck... So far, I've had the best luck setting them up dead-centered on the string to BARELY _INSIDE_ the string, which feels bit strange at first, but the taper is so great that when you pull back, the arrow's alignment changes from inside the string to outside. I would recommend setting up initially just barely inside and moving outside only if needed on a fine tune.


I've used everything from 120gr to 150gr. I don't notice any difference in my groups between the 120s and 150s, but the 150s are substantially slower and seem to like at least high fletch on the back. At 30m on a windy day, I had to aim off fairly far with the 150s, which is something I'm not used to doing at that distance. As far as I can tell, there's no reason to use 150s.


I have 4 dozen on these. From what I've found, you need to go one spine stiffer than your parallel shafts--however, if you just cut from the front, they still seem to be a bit weak. When I'm using 120s, I lop one inch off the back immediately and then cut from the front. Using 150s, I cut completely from the back. If you really want to go with the 150s, it's might be better to go two spines stiffer and cut from the front. 


These arrows are VERY, VERY tough. I had one stuck in a target stand, and, for some reason, the way someone else got it out when I wasn't looking was to drop the stand on the back of the arrow and drive it 6 inches into the ground. Although my pin nock and vanes were 1/2 way to the Indian Ocean, the shaft was completely fine.


I now use VXTs as my primary practice arrow and my "don't need my NPXes at this competition"-competition arrows. They're substantially cheaper than other options, just heavy enough to carry well in the wind, and are as tough as nails.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Striker100 (Dec 27, 2008)

Now that the weather is nice and most folks have switched their setups for outdoors I was wondering if one else have any additional experience with these VXT shafts ?
I had great experience with Easton A/C/G shafts years ago. I used them mainly for filed/FITA shoots. These Victory VXTs may fit the bill for 50m stuff etc. Also considering Gold Tip Kinetic Pierce Platinum or Easton Pro Comp. 27.5" DL 55-57#s with 120 grain points, any input or advice is greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

Bump... want to hear more experiences.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

moomooholycow said:


> I use VTXs--once you put vanes on them, they group very well, but they're very spine inconsistent out of the box; the spread on 12 bareshafts is much larger than any other shaft I've used. However, they're very forgiving--probably thanks to having more mass weight up front. If you can find two bareshafts that are grouping consistently at the center, then good on ya for that bit of luck... So far, I've had the best luck setting them up dead-centered on the string to BARELY _INSIDE_ the string, which feels bit strange at first, but the taper is so great that when you pull back, the arrow's alignment changes from inside the string to outside. I would recommend setting up initially just barely inside and moving outside only if needed on a fine tune.
> 
> 
> I've used everything from 120gr to 150gr. I don't notice any difference in my groups between the 120s and 150s, but the 150s are substantially slower and seem to like at least high fletch on the back. At 30m on a windy day, I had to aim off fairly far with the 150s, which is something I'm not used to doing at that distance. As far as I can tell, there's no reason to use 150s.
> ...


I asked this before...about squaring the nock ends??? Being tapered do you think you could possibly have slightly unsquare nocks making bareshaft tuning that much more critical... and how could a person shooting vxt correct this? Seems like victory needs to make a arrow squaring tool but Even then depending on your cut ends it could still be unsquare because of the difference in the taper??? Although if the rollers where the arrow sat were in the middle of the shaft around the label or USE the label as an indicator where the arrow should roll and the squaring end were adjustable in and out...this would work...each squaring tool would probably need to be spine specific...Victory...get on it! Take out this variable by making a squaring tool.


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

moomooholycow said:


> I use VTXs--once you put vanes on them, they group very well, but they're very spine inconsistent out of the box; the spread on 12 bareshafts is much larger than any other shaft I've used. However, they're very forgiving--probably thanks to having more mass weight up front. If you can find two bareshafts that are grouping consistently at the center, then good on ya for that bit of luck... So far, I've had the best luck setting them up dead-centered on the string to BARELY _INSIDE_ the string, which feels bit strange at first, but the taper is so great that when you pull back, the arrow's alignment changes from inside the string to outside. I would recommend setting up initially just barely inside and moving outside only if needed on a fine tune.
> 
> 
> I've used everything from 120gr to 150gr. I don't notice any difference in my groups between the 120s and 150s, but the 150s are substantially slower and seem to like at least high fletch on the back. At 30m on a windy day, I had to aim off fairly far with the 150s, which is something I'm not used to doing at that distance. As far as I can tell, there's no reason to use 150s.
> ...


Do you not find the longer shank on the 150 actually may stiffen a little? I would think the difference in the 120 and 150 might react very similar spine wise. The shorter shank of the 120 might actually show a little weaker than the 150...or pretty much cancel each other out...


----------



## BrandonMReeves (Dec 27, 2016)

I don't shoot them currently, but did get to play with a couple of sets at my local shop for an extended test session, both bare shaft and fletched. Note: Currently shooting VAP V1s.

I already find the VAPs to be a much sturdier, tougher arrow compared to others out there. The VXTs seem to push that further.

With no significant changes in tune to my bow, or that of my son, we went through and used VXTs for an extended practice session, shooting bare shafts first to figure out which spine in the test kits worked best. After settling on spine, the shop had a few fletched up to try. First impression is that they seemed "squirmy" right out of the bow, like when you see a fish in a stream shoot out from under a rock as it takes off and gains momentum. That is honestly how they appeared to us. But they settled in much quicker than our VAPs, and no tuning adjustments, achieved much tighter groups almost immediately, both bare and fletched, than the VAPs.

They just fly different, almost slower, than the VAPs. I don't have any actual measurements to support that, just observations from myself and a few others watching as we played with them. This was indoors, at 18 meters, so I can't tell you how they'd behave outdoors or at greater distances just yet. I will say we liked them a lot, and will be moving up to them in the near future, both my son and I.

While the flight seems a little odd at first, they settle in much quicker than our VAPs, and they are more forgiving to form issues like a release that is a little off (plucked). That could be worth a half-dozen extra points for me in any given round, not having an 8 or 9 turn into 3 or 4 because I didn't release as smoothly as I had intended. Keeping it a 6 or 7, while not great, would be good in the long run.

My two cents, and I will be investing in several sets shortly. As was stated by others, we used 120 grain points, and settled on a spine one size stiffer than recommended. If your local shop is a Victory dealer, see if they can order a test kit for you, based on spine recommendations, which gives you 6 arrows, 3 of a stiffer spine, and 3 of a weaker spine, depending on which kit you choose.


----------



## Rael84 (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm interested in these too. It seems the consensus is going one spine stiffer, but I wanted to check whether that was from the victory chart or from a setup with parallel shafts. Also, if you wouldn't mind sharing your setups with these so I'd have a better idea of what is working for people.


----------



## nex667 (Sep 1, 2018)

For me (around 31.5" dl, 46lbs otf, 70" OR ,RH) 355 VXT full length with 130 gn Tophat Covex III points and AAE WAV Vanes 4° helical are too stiff. According to the victory chart the spine should fit perfectly. 

At 18m the bareshaft is around 25cm (10") out to the left of my fletched group. Ordered tungsten points and hope to get my bareshaft into the group using 150 or 140 gn mostly due to the shorter shank length which should weaken the arrow. Fletched arrow group pretty well.


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

30 inch DL.46 lbs,75%let off GTX cam,100 grn points,29 inch carbon to carbon cut.The spine seems week?I should be in the moddle acording to the cut chart.I am having a hard time with with these arrows.I have not ruled out all other factors in testing yet.Maybe I just suck.Someone with a Hooter Shooter needs to test these.


----------

